# small world rabbit food



## ani-lover (Sep 5, 2007)

Thumper was being fed this food when i first got him but he didnt seem to like it. this food comes from wal mart and i know there was a post before about it but i cant seem to find it. this is not a familiar good brand to me and i was wondering if it was bad or good.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not familiar with it, can you post the ingredients? I will have a look around and see if I can find any info on it. Is it a mix or a plain pellet food?

I'm not sure a bun food from a store like that would be good though, Tesco heredoes a rabbit food that is _awful_. :?


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 5, 2007)

it is a plain pellet food.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't seem to find any information on it, what are the nutritional values? Like protein, fibre etc percentages?


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 5, 2007)

here are some pics of package


----------



## naturestee (Sep 5, 2007)

Time to switch foods! Small World is the world's worst :censored2:. It doesn't look like it should be that bad by looking at the bag, and especially since it's made by Manna Pro. Fey and Sprite were fed this by their last owner and were in terrible body and fur condition and appeared to be malnurished. Not underweight, but not getting the right nutrients. Part of that might have been from their intestinal issues, but I asked around and found out that other people had the same problem with it and the rabbits always improved greatly when they were switched to a better brand or pellets.

Plus, it's expensive compared to the quality brands of breeder pellets at feed stores.

IMO, the only animal food in Walmart that is ok is the fish food.

Edit: It doesn't smell very good either, if I remember correctly. Even Kaytee alfalfa pellets smell better, and I don't like those either.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 5, 2007)

If somebody's feeling industrious, it would be great if a volunteer could type out the contents and analysis info and we can add it to this Library thread: 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&forum_id=17


:thanks: in advance... 



sas


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 5, 2007)

I touch nothing in terms of pet food from Walmart. Plus, look at all the dust at the bottom. Ugh. You never know how long it's been there and it's just such crap quality seriously. Wiggles wouldn't eat it anyway, because I did try it once. Lol. Anyway, I really suggest you switch.


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks everyone! i knew you would help!
when i first got thumper he was being fed this and when i brought him home i did an immediate change in pelets. i never will let any of my pets eat bad qulity pellets. the only reason i did not continue with this food is because someone else had the question but i couldn't find the thread. i started to feed him big red rabbits choice. the only other brand i use is blue seal bunny 16. the old food did not even make it into my house. i was unfamiliar with the brand and did not want my rabbit eating garbage. he also had pine shavings in his cage and i greatly feel the person did not know how to properly care for such an animal. 

RO is so helpful.

ani-lover


----------



## Spring (Sep 6, 2007)

Make sure to make a gradual change with anything diet related in bunnies as to not upset their digestive tract. Good to take things slow with them when changing pellets .


----------



## Ivory (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, here's a good rule of thumd when deciding on a rabbit pellet:

If there's more or an equal amount of protein content than fiber content, it's not good. Realize that the actual fiber content of the food is probably about 16-17%. The minimum analysis is, in reality, closer to the actual amount that they're getting.

There should be at least a five-digit difference, preferably a six-digit between protein content and fiber. And fiber should be the higher one.

Edited: Oopsie. Said something wrong. Forgive me, it's late.


----------



## Spring (Sep 6, 2007)

The rabbit pellets I've read pretty much always contain salt. I never knew this was something that should be avoided?


----------



## Ivory (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay I'm thinking of hamster food...forgive me. It's late and I should go to sleep.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2007)

A great food to use is Oxbow. I stand by it 100% and it is the only food that I will continue to feed to my rabbits. It costs me $1 a pound including shipping. I normally order 50lbs at a time, so it costs me $50 including shipping.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 6, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> A great food to use is Oxbow. I stand by it 100% and it is the only food that I will continue to feed to my rabbits. It costs me $1 a pound including shipping. I normally order 50lbs at a time, so it costs me $50 including shipping.


Yeah, it's Oxbow Bunny Basics-T for my guys. It even smells good to me. I was thinking about pouring myself a bowl the other day.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > A great food to use is Oxbow. I stand by it 100% and it is the only food that I will continue to feed to my rabbits. It costs me $1 a pound including shipping. I normally order 50lbs at a time, so it costs me $50 including shipping.
> ...



I know. It smells awesome. it like molasses but not. 

I wish I could get if for $1 per pound. But nobody ships to Alberta cheaply. The vet is about $4 per pound and a petstore is $2 per pound. The pet store said they get it from Oxbow and charge what Oxbow charges. It's still cheaper than the vet but much farther away. alas I shall never win.


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

odd. We have a rabbit named Thumper who when we got him was being feed Small World. The people gave us a ziploc of the food and we mixed it with our rabbit feed that we feed our other rabbits. He then began to dig all the food out of the bowl and eat only the small world. Well we finally ran out of the small bit we had and started giving him our regular feed only, he then dug it all out and wouldn't eat. We did this for two days, we give treats so we knew he wasn't going to die from starvation. We have tried many different feeds for Thumper but he will only eat small world. We keep him a bag of it and that is what he eats, no one else eats it they all eat our regular feed. He is an odd rabbit. It doesn't seem to mess with his coat, weight or anything else. Thumper is a show bunny and always does well, we have never had a bad remark on his fur or weight and trust me they will tell you if you rabbit is too thin or too fat. We keep trying to feed him other feed but this is what he likes, I would rather him eat than not.

I had heard that Small World has animal by-products in it, not sure if this is true. 

I have always been told that Big Red food is really the best, my rabbits do not care for it.

Purina Rabbit Chow (regular or show) are both pretty good, I know alot of people use it.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 7, 2007)

I disliked Small World when my foster rabbit, Zaire's, former owner sent me home with a bag of it to feed her. I opened the bag and a cloud of dust basically flew out. It smelled horrid.

Oxbow smells so fresh and great. I love how my rabbits look on Oxbow.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 7, 2007)

RunnyBabbitRabbitry, that's actually the first time I've heard of anybody having decent results from Small World pellets. Usually all I hear is how awful the fur looks, shedding constantly, dusty pellets, etc.

According to the label there are no animal byproducts, etc., in the food.

Personally I love Oxbow timothy pellets, but for alfalfa pellets I'd buy breeder brands such as Purina, Heinhold, Blue Seal, etc. The feed store I get my litter at sells Pen Pals, which looks good and also has a 15% protein maintenance pellet that I've been buying for the shelter rabbits. I don't see a reason to spend $10 for 10 lbs of alfalfa pellets when I can get other good brands for so much less.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 7, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I don't see a reason to spend $10 for 10 lbs of alfalfa pellets when I can get other good brands for so much less.



I still pay $1 a pound from Oxbow to have alfalfa pellets shipped to me for Marlin. He is 5 months old now, and I will probably keep him on them for another 3 months....then switch over to the Timothy.

I just loooove Oxbow.


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Sep 8, 2007)

Oxbow has less protein than other foods like Purina and Big Red. Plus Big Red has yucca and that causes the pee not to smell as strong, it also has probiotics.


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Sep 8, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> RunnyBabbitRabbitry, that's actually the first time I've heard of anybody having decent results from Small World pellets. Usually all I hear is how awful the fur looks, shedding constantly, dusty pellets, etc.
> 
> According to the label there are no animal byproducts, etc., in the food.
> 
> Personally I love Oxbow timothy pellets, but for alfalfa pellets I'd buy breeder brands such as Purina, Heinhold, Blue Seal, etc. The feed store I get my litter at sells Pen Pals, which looks good and also has a 15% protein maintenance pellet that I've been buying for the shelter rabbits. I don't see a reason to spend $10 for 10 lbs of alfalfa pellets when I can get other good brands for so much less.


I think it smells awful, no way I would want to eat it, but it doesn't seem to have any bad effects on him. I guess it is because that is what he has eaten since birth. I have never had a judge give any bad remarks on his weight or fur.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 20, 2007)

God, the next time I get any amount of money I am switching mine off it to Oxbow. Mine have always had really crappy food because our petstores around here don't offer anything with quality. It smells nasty and the dust is UNBELIVEABLE. I never thought this was why, but Fluffy IS CONSTENTLY sheading. It makes so much since. I'm going to have to go wash a car or something for money. Poor babies :?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> God, the next time I get any amount of money I am switching mine off it to Oxbow. Mine have always had really crappy food because our petstores around here don't offer anything with quality. It smells nasty and the dust is UNBELIVEABLE. I never thought this was why, but Fluffy IS CONSTENTLY sheading. It makes so much since. I'm going to have to go wash a car or something for money. Poor babies :?



Can you see if your local pet stores or feed stores can order you in a 50lbs bag of Oxbow directly from the Oxbow Company? It may cost you less since you won't have to pay for shipping and the store shouldn't charge you a ton since they will get the food for extremely cheap.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> If somebody's feeling industrious, it would be great if a volunteer could type out the contents and analysis info and we can add it to this Library thread:
> 
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&forum_id=17
> 
> ...



I was going to type it out but decided to click the link to see if it was already done or not first.



I dont know if this is a glitch, or if I'm just not allowed to see that part of the board but this is what I came up with:

_Sorry, you do not have permission to view this topic. You may probably perform this action after you __login__. If you are not a member, you can register __here__. If you are already logged in then the administrator of the board does not allow this action. Should you have any questions, please contact _[email protected]]_[email protected][/email]__._

I'm logged in already - that screen opened up into a new window for me though.

I just dont want to type all of that out if it's already done.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 21, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> here are some pics of package




Ingredients:

Dehydrated alfalfa meal, wheat middlings, roughage products,soybean meal, feeding oatmeal, dl-methionine, yucca schidigera, calcium carbonate, salt, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, maganous oxide, maganese sulfate, zinc oxide, zinc sulfate, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, vitamin A suppliment, vitamin D3 suppliment, vitamin E suppliment, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin suppliment, niacin suppliment, choline chloride, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 suppliment





Persuant to California Labeling Laws, the following ingredient statement applies to product manufactured in our Fresno, CA facility. Product manufactured at this facility will include the letter "F" in the date code. The date code can be found at the top of the bag above the seal.

Suncuredalfalfa meal, wheat middlings, safflower meal, rice bran, soybean meal, feeding oatmeal, dl-methionine, yucca schidigera, calcium carbonate, salt, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, maganous oxide, maganese sulfate, zinc oxide, zinc sulfate, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, vitamin A suppliment, vitamin D3 suppliment, vitamin E suppliment, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin suppliment, niacin suppliment, choline chloride, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 suppliment









There is the first bit of it anyway - but I need to go back and check spelling...


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 21, 2007)

Heres the second part. Hope you dont mind Leaf 

*Guaranteed Analysis:
*
[align=left]Crude Protein Min 16%
[/align]Crude Fat Min 2.5%
Crude Fiber Min 15.00%
Crude Fiber Max 20.00%
Calcium Min 0.75%
Calcium Max 1.25%
Phosphorus Min 0.75%
Salt Min 0.25
Salt Max 0.75%
Sodium Max 0.30% 
Vitamin A Min 3000 IU/LB


----------



## Dill (Sep 21, 2007)

sas here, with dill's account. (had to bribe him with some extra pellets... luckily he didn't hold out for banana).

dill also got a login screen with that link... very weird! 

trying it again.. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&forum_id=17



sas


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 21, 2007)

Wait should we post it in the commercial rabbit pellets things?

Actually I just tried, and I think you have to be a mod


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 19, 2007)

i just wanted to bump this so it could be put in another thread or something


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2007)

I went ahead and pasted the actual picture of the analysis in the Library. 

Trying to keep myself distracted and busy...

*Pipp wrote: *


> If somebody's feeling industrious, it would be great if a volunteer could type out the contents and analysis info and we can add it to this Library thread:
> 
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&forum_id=17
> 
> ...


----------

